# Handicapped husband



## Judy Cooley (Aug 15, 2016)

My husband had a major stroke in 2008 at the age of 51. He is paralyzed on his left side and uses a wheelchair. We thought camping was over for us and then I found a State campground in Connecticut that had a cabin with a handicapped ramp. I was a very happy camper! Even though it is expensive to stay very long, I managed. It is $50.00 dollars a night plus a deposit of $50.00 dollars and $10.00 for the key to the handicapped bathroom. And you get the money back for the deposits at the end of your adventure. It was perfect for us! My husband has had a lot of heath problems in these last 8 years. Besides 4 mini-strokes and another big one in Sept. 2014, he has had 15 Kidney Stones surgeries. That's not all the health problems but, they are not the point of my talking about this. We went camping on July 3rd and came back July 7th. He had a Doctor appointment on July 13th and was told he needed to have surgery because one of the stones was big. So, July 19th he had the surgery. This one was tougher on him than usual, he was sick and in a lot of pain.  Now I will get to the point. We visited Black Rock two times last year and I reserved the cabin for four days, in June, July and August of this year. June and July we had a wonderful time, don't get me wrong it's a lot of work for me but, I still love it. We felt normal again. The last time we went was August 7th thru the 11th. He was still getting over the surgery but, because we knew we had a bathroom that worked for us we went. When we arrived the ranger informed me that I didn't need the key to the handicapped room, that both of them were open to the public. I said fine and went to start our adventure. Well, it was a nightmare the whole time. First neither one was unlocked and, the second one was never unlocked, and he had to go from the ride there. I got the handicapped bathroom closest to us unlocked and whenever my husband needed it it wasn't available. Whole families were taking showers in it. It really was not a good time always  watching a bathroom to see if you can get in it. When I talked to two of the rangers, they said their boss said,"She only has to make sure she has a handicapped accessible bathroom they don't have to be for only the handicapped." I went home without talking to the boss because if she said that to me I don't think I could have held my tongue. How insensitive can people be. I have been trying to figure out if I could possibly find a camper that I could somehow fix our own stairs with rails on both sides, that he could use. I have been working on how we could fix  our mini-van to maybe go camping, then I won't need their poopy cabin. I have figured out some things and my brain is always working. I'm not going to give up camping. Thank you for listening I do feel better. But, I have to go get my honey up. Judy Cooley


----------



## C Nash (Aug 15, 2016)

Judy, it is sad that folks that do not have handicaps will use handicap facilities.  I know i had a friend that had his Motor home fixed so his handicapped wife could get in and out.  I am sure that there are companies that can convert most any for you.  Admire what you are doing just keep it up


----------



## Judy Cooley (Aug 16, 2016)

Chelse, Thank you for your comments. But, companies cost money and we live on his disability checks. But, I am determined to figure things out and I will. I am women and we can do anything. Judy P.S. If I come across your mind, I'll let you know. LOL


----------



## C Nash (Aug 16, 2016)

Judy, I understand about the cost.  Living on a fixed income gets hard as everything goes up except the monthly check.  Keep the determination up and never give up.  It can be done.  By the way, if you do run across my mind ,leave it,  don't want it back. LOL


----------



## illenaparker (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi Judy, I salute your high spirits.


----------

